# ? On 20 In Rims



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

HAS ANYONE PUT 20 IN RIMS ON THERE GTO YET?
I HAVE 18X8.5 TSW RIGHT NOW BUT FROM THE SIDE PROFILE THEY JUST DON'T LOOK BIG ENOUGH FOR THE CAR.
I ORDERED A SET OF DK-02 IN 20X8.5
ALONG WITH A SET OF BF G-FORCE TIRES IN 245 35 20 WITH A HIGH OFFSET ON THE RIMS OF 38 ANY SUGGESTIONS :confused


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Hmm, that could raise alot of issues...

1 - Offset...+38 isn't that much considering stockers are +48. In the front it may be ok, but it'll rub the most on the front passenger side of the wheel well. In the rear you'll be S.O.L....that thing will rub like hell, no doubt. Rolling the fenders might take care of that.

2 - Tire...if memory serves me correctly, the BFG's have a squared-off shoulder so this may present itself as a rubbing issue in conjuction with the offset.


3 - Rolling Diameter...profile is a percentage of width...which means that will mess with your rolling diameter...








Stock wheels are 245/45/17 which = a 25.68" rolling diameter
Your wheels are 245/35/18 which = a 26.76" rolling diameter

Speedo will be off and this will make tolerances much tighter.

4 - Ride quality...I'm guessing you were trying to stick with the 35 profile tires to try to salvage some sidewall, even so this setup may give you quite a stiff ride.

...more issues may appear also...damn our cars for being so picky when it comes to wheels  Right now, my car is sitting becuase I have to roll the fenders--alot--275/35/18 AZA Z-1's 40mm offset.


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

If That Is The Case What Do You Think I Should Do?
I Am Open To Suggestions And The Guy I Am Dealing With Is Also Flexable With Ordring Something Else The Rim I Like Is A Dk-02 In Chrome.
What About A 19 I Want Is Big As Possible Without Rubbing


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

My 19's are rubbing in the rear. I'm going to roll the fenders this weekend. I have 245/35/19's.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

KERLS04 said:


> If That Is The Case What Do You Think I Should Do?
> I Am Open To Suggestions And The Guy I Am Dealing With Is Also Flexable With Ordring Something Else The Rim I Like Is A Dk-02 In Chrome.
> What About A 19 I Want Is Big As Possible Without Rubbing


Find a wheel with the right specs to fit...offset is a big key to this, but 20's with proper profile tire (almost nonexistent) may work...it'll be tough though. The only real way to know is to test fit it...and don't think that if it fits sitting still its ok...give it a careful test drive...you'll quickly find out if it rubs.

That's really about all we can tell you. If you find some wheels with specific specs, post them up and we might be able to tell you yay or nay.


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Was Assured By The People At Dk Performance That The Specs On The Rims With The Offset Is Closer To Stock Than 18 Or 19 So I Will Give It A Try An let You Know! 20'S IT IS


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Good luck!

Post pics.


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

*20 fit*

Rims Fit No Problem I Plan On Posting Pics But I Cant Find My Camera Charger. I Telling You It Is A Better Ride Than My 18 And Once You See It You Wont Want Anything Less. Disadvantage Is Tires Are Expense And I Bet I Burn A Few Pairs This Summer


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

i put 19's on and haqd to put on 35 series tires aka rubberbands


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

KERLS04 said:


> Rims Fit No Problem I Plan On Posting Pics But I Cant Find My Camera Charger. I Telling You It Is A Better Ride Than My 18 And Once You See It You Wont Want Anything Less. Disadvantage Is Tires Are Expense And I Bet I Burn A Few Pairs This Summer


Have you tried any hard launches? My 19's were fine until I did a hard launch. If your tires don't rub then you literally have nothing for tires and had better not hit a pothole.

The important thing is weight. How much do these weigh? Tire weight will kill performance. I was questioning getting 19" rims for that reason.


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Was Not Real Concerned With The Weight Issue. Do To The Fact I Have Done A Full Fiberglass Body Kit To Include The Hood So I Really Lighten The Car That Way. Not To Metion I Am Running 480 To 520 At The Crank That Little Bit Of Weight Doesnt Matter.
As Far As Launches I Have Called Eibach And They Are Sending Me New Shocks And Struts For That Reason. The Tires Spin Like Crazy And I Am Not A Track Man I Like The Looks And Stance Of The Car And Like To The Power Is Just A Push Away. The Tires I Have Actually Track Pretty Good Compared To The Other Ones I Had.
If You Want 20,s Make Sure The Offset Is A 38 Or 40 Or They Will Rub. I Plan On Droping The Car 2 Inches So The Tires Hug The Wheelwells But To Do This I Have To Go To My Body Guy At Performance Restirrations And Have Him Roll The Fenders.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

If you went through the trouble of a fiberglass body and upping the hp then you should care about weight. I'm not an expert but I've heard every 1 pound of wheel weight is worth 3-4 pounds of car weight in terms of performance. You could easily have added 100 lbs of rim/tire weight so if that's 300-400 lbs of weight that is a lot. Plus you really should find out the weight to see if the stock brakes can hold up to all that spinning weight.

I've seen a lot of 300c's with 22" or 24" rims. Some of the 24" rims with tires weight over 500 lbs. And even with the huge rims these guys act like their 300c is still a 5 sec 0-60 car, it's not anymore.

Don't get me wrong it sounds cool and I'm sure it looks awesome. Post some pics I'm sure it is sweet.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

KERLS04 said:


> HAS ANYONE PUT 20 IN RIMS ON THERE GTO YET?
> I HAVE 18X8.5 TSW RIGHT NOW BUT FROM THE SIDE PROFILE THEY JUST DON'T LOOK BIG ENOUGH FOR THE CAR.
> I ORDERED A SET OF DK-02 IN 20X8.5
> ALONG WITH A SET OF BF G-FORCE TIRES IN 245 35 20 WITH A HIGH OFFSET ON THE RIMS OF 38 ANY SUGGESTIONS :confused



What size tires did you have on your 18's ? Rub much ?


----------



## Red Beast (Jan 17, 2007)

I have 20's and like i said in the outher threads, what a headache

Mo


----------

